# Popbuying Puzzle List



## SaberSlash49 (Dec 29, 2009)

I decided it would be useful if someone made a whole list of all the name-brand puzzles on popbuying, since it seems to have the best selection, and mysterious puzzles that don't seem too bad. I might also look at dealextreme, but not until after finishing popbuying.. *If you have any links that you would like to be added, and know the brand name, that'd be great. Or, if you have any request to classify a puzzle, I'll try my best.*

*Popbuying Acronym Guide
*

*MHZ = Cube4You
Patch/QJ = QJ
ES = Eastsheen
MR = Maru
DY = Dayan
YJ = YongJun
Dare-to-Do/Fingertip Dancing = Ghost Hand
SE = Sheng En*

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Competition Puzzles*


*2x2*

*NameBrand*

*LanLan* Black | White
*Eastsheen* Black | White | Keychain | Siamese
*Maru* Black | White | Transparent


*Unknown*

*Penguin* Male | Female
*???* White
*Rubik's World* Detailed


*3x3*

*NameBrand*

*Normal Size*

*Old Type A-II* Black | White | Original
*New Type A-III* Black | White | Original
*Type A-V* Black | White
*JSK *(screwdrivers & lube included) Black
*Type C* Black | Transparent Blue | Blue | Gray | Green | Transparent Green | Orange | Pink | Transparent Pink | White | OffWhite | Transparent White | Noctilucent Transparent White 
*Dayan DIY* Black | Blue | Gray | Transparent Green | Primitive | White
*Type F-II* Black | White
*Ghosthand* Black | White | Purple
*Rubik DIY* Black 
*Storebought* White | Pink
*YongJun* 1st Gen Glow-in-the-dark Green | 2nd Gen White

*Mini*

*46 mm Mini Type A* Black | White
*50 mm Mini Type C* Black | White

*With Feet*

*Unknown* Black

*4x4*

*Crazy 4x4* Black | White
*Eastsheen 4x4* Black | White
*LanLan 4x4* Black | White
*Tiled QJ* Black | White
*Mini QJ* Black | White

*5x5*

*QJ* Black | White
*Eastsheen* Black | White 
*YongJun* Promo White | Upgraded Black | Noctilucence Green 
*Unknown* Black

*V-Cubes*

*5x5* White
*6x6* White
*7x7* White

*Square-1*

*MF8* Black | White | Transparent | Green | Red

*-Minx Puzzles*
*Cube4You Gigaminx* Black | White
*MF8 PVC Sticker Megaminx* Black | White | Orange | Glow in the Dark
*QJ PVC Sticker Megaminx* Black | White
*QJ Tiled Megaminx* Black | White
*QJ Pyraminx* Black | White

*Rubik's Magic*

*Japanese* clicky
*Deluxe* clicky


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Dec 29, 2009)

*Non-Competitive Puzzles*

*2x3x3*

*QJ* Hardback Black | Standard Black

*3x3x4*

*Cube4You (assembled)* Black | White
*Cube4You (disassembled)* Black | White


*Master Pyramorphinx*

*Unknown* Black | White | Gray

*Fisher Cube*

*Misc.*


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Dec 29, 2009)

reserve


----------



## MichaelP. (Dec 29, 2009)

+1 There has been _way_ too many popbuying threads recently.


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 29, 2009)

1up Recently, there has been _way_ too many popbuying threads.


----------



## zster007 (Dec 29, 2009)

Great idea. I was way confused about all the different puzzles on there.


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Dec 29, 2009)

Yeah, I figured it would be nice to have a little acronym guide on them, then some convenient links, instead of seeing all these "Intelligent test cube" puzzles. If you notice, just about every puzzle has intelligent test cube in it. XD


----------



## Carson (Dec 29, 2009)

I was actually looking at popbuying today and was clueless... this should help me a lot.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 29, 2009)

You _really_ want a sticky, don't you? 
But this will be useful.


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Dec 29, 2009)

nlCuber22 said:


> You _really_ want a sticky, don't you?
> But this will be useful.



How did you find out? 

I'm just getting sick of Popbuying threads everywhere, so this thread should lower the amount everyday.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Dec 29, 2009)

http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.24168
http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.24169

Mini Qj's. Just thought I would help out.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 29, 2009)

SaberSlash49 said:


> *Old Type A-II* Black | White | Original
> *New Type A-III* Black | White | Original
> *New Type A-V* Black | White



*ah-em*

we haven't decided the names for these cubes yet, and there is only one type A V.


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Dec 29, 2009)

Huh? I know for sure that those are new type a-III, as well as for the a-II.


----------



## dannyz0r (Dec 29, 2009)

SaberSlash49 said:


> Huh? I know for sure that those are new type a-III, as well as for the a-II.



He doesn't like the current Type A naming system so he's been trying to create a new one.

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18059&page=2


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Dec 29, 2009)

Oh yeah, I forgot. Old and new work great, and it's easy to tell the difference between a New Type A III and an Old Type A III if you're just looking at the two titles. All of these SV and SP and sealed, and -F stuff is annoying. Why mess with the old, if the old work fine? It's like trying to make something perfect more perfect than it already is. I'm not saying this system is perfect, but it's good.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 29, 2009)

SaberSlash49 said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot. Old and new work great, and it's easy to tell the difference between a New Type A III and an Old Type A III if you're just looking at the two titles. All of these SV and SP and sealed, and -F stuff is annoying. Why mess with the old, if the old work fine? It's like trying to make something perfect more perfect than it already is. I'm not saying this system is perfect, but it's good.



:fp:fp

first facepalm is for misunderstanding that i meant. i said that there is only one type a *V*


the second facepalm is that the "OLD" and "NEW" names doesn't make sense at all. usually "NEW" reffers to "retooled" or "re-designed" verson, and "OLD" means "pre-retooled". when you have "retooled" it means that the old verson have been replaced by the new verson and the production for the old ones are discountinued. 
however, the type A III and the sealed type A III are complete two differente models, and it's not even a different "verson".

plus, how'd you call the cube that you just got in an unboxing video? "here's my new new type A III"? or "heres my new old type A III"? so you'd need to add a seperate sentence to clarify this, and that means confusion which generally are reffered as "epic fail".


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Dec 29, 2009)

-facepalm- Oops. I understood the Type A V, which I edited, and I now know understand what you mean...


----------



## kprox1994 (Dec 29, 2009)

You should add for acronyms
dare to do/fingertip dancing=ghost hand


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 29, 2009)

btw, there are also MF8 megaminxes:
Black
white
Glow-in-the-Dark
transparent Orange


Rubik's brand:
white storebought (yep, it's the rivet verson)
NEW Black DIY(it's not JSK, but official rubik's brand)





and rubik's magic:

Japanese Rubik's magic
Rubik's Magic Deleux


----------



## TheCubeElite (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks Saber, great thread. I'm always so confused on that website. 
Popbuying is great. I love the dude who makes the videos of the puzzles and has NO idea what he's doing.


----------



## Provectus (Dec 29, 2009)

Ghost Hand
White: http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.26817
Black: http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.26651

I have no idea what the difference between the two is. All I know is the white one is more expensive and doesn't come with a pouch.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 29, 2009)

TheCubeElite said:


> Thanks Saber, great thread. I'm always so confused on that website.



I agree. Once this thread has a bit more information, I'm sure I'll be tempted to buy a couple puzzles.


----------



## powershotman (Dec 29, 2009)

useful thread,indeed
include the ghost hand ?


----------



## powershotman (Dec 29, 2009)

i just found this 
3x3x3 SE Magic Intelligence Test Cube White 
http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.27102


----------



## janelle (Dec 29, 2009)

powershotman said:


> i just found this
> 3x3x3 SE Magic Intelligence Test Cube White
> http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.27102



That's a Sheng En according to the picture. I think I saw someone requesting that on the Popbuying forums. I guess that finally got it.

EDIT: It's a F-II like what V-te said.


----------



## V-te (Dec 29, 2009)

janelle said:


> powershotman said:
> 
> 
> > i just found this
> ...



That's an FII


----------



## janelle (Dec 29, 2009)

V-te said:


> janelle said:
> 
> 
> > powershotman said:
> ...



http://www.cube4you.com/product-566.html
Yup. I guess you're right.


----------



## V-te (Dec 29, 2009)

janelle said:


> V-te said:
> 
> 
> > janelle said:
> ...



Left


----------



## powershotman (Dec 29, 2009)

popbuying has nice prices ~


----------



## r_517 (Dec 29, 2009)

SaberSlash49 said:


> *Popbuying Acronym Guide
> *
> DY = Daiyan
> [/B]


it should be *Dayan* in Chinese Pinyin.


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Dec 29, 2009)

janelle said:


> V-te said:
> 
> 
> > janelle said:
> ...



Sheng En = Type F

I love popbuying's prices and cubes!
But, I don't have the money.


----------



## janelle (Dec 29, 2009)

hyunchoi98 said:


> janelle said:
> 
> 
> > V-te said:
> ...



Yes, I know. I was just acknowledging the fact that it is a F-II and that Sheng En was just the brand name.


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Dec 29, 2009)

Wow, I feel so... special. 

Thanks for the links! 

Since everybody has been giving me links, I'll start putting them in, and look for some other stuff...

*Just finished updating with all the supplied links!*


----------



## powershotman (Dec 29, 2009)

thx saberslash for ur effort,
it's more convenient now for people who choose popbuying!


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Dec 29, 2009)

No problem, powershotman. Yeah, I've been trying to figure out what I should order from popbuying, and this is the result.


----------



## janelle (Dec 29, 2009)

http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.26646
Daniel told me that's a mf8.
http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.22357
And this is a QJ. It said so on the product information.


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Dec 29, 2009)

I heard from Daniel also about the square-1 I believe, and I've seen that Pyraminx before.. I'll add them both, thanks.


----------



## powershotman (Dec 29, 2009)

SaberSlash49 said:


> No problem, powershotman. Yeah, I've been trying to figure out what I should order from popbuying, and this is the result.


so,what you ordered?
i recently ordered a lanlan2x2,type a lll
cant wait the lanlan 
since many ppl suggested it


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Dec 29, 2009)

I haven't ordered yet, and I'm excited to order a LanLan 2x2, too.  

I have a huge list of puzzles that I'll be ordering through-out 2010, but my first order will be 2x2, 4x4, Square-1, and Rubik DIY.


----------



## Toad (Dec 29, 2009)

EDIT: Fixed


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Dec 29, 2009)

Oh, sorry. I'll fix that right away. *Edit: Fixed!*


----------



## Kolraz (Dec 29, 2009)

This is really useful, thanks =)


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Dec 29, 2009)

This is Jack from Popbuying

Recently we want to create a new catalog for magic cubes.

I have two questions

1st:what will be better for the new catalog by Brand name or Puzzle type?

2nd:We want to update many more magic cubes or accessories,anyone can give me suggestion?


----------



## Muesli (Dec 29, 2009)

PopBuyingJack said:


> This is Jack from Popbuying
> 
> Recently we want to create a new catalog for magic cubes.
> 
> ...


I think puzzle type would be best. A category for 2x2x2, 3x3x3, 4x4x4 etc would be great. A rating system could be good too.


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Dec 29, 2009)

OK,thank you for your suggestion!


----------



## Toad (Dec 29, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> PopBuyingJack said:
> 
> 
> > This is Jack from Popbuying
> ...



Agreed. Sort by puzzle type would be brilliant


----------



## retr0 (Dec 29, 2009)

I like this thread. If anyone else has any questions about popBuying puzzles, they could just ask here. Sticky, please? It'll be well-worth it!

I think the penguin puzzles are from QJ.
You've listed Ghost Hands as type Fs, and you've listed Sheng En 333 as Type F-IIs. For some reason I don't think this is right.


----------



## lilkdub503 (Dec 29, 2009)

Wait, this is a purple Type F-I? I thought it was a Ghost Hand for some reason.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 29, 2009)

Very, very good list!
It is hard to find the right products in popbuying by browsing the pages.

I want that penguin 2x2 and rubiks domino so badly!


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Dec 29, 2009)

lilkdub503 said:


> Wait, this is a purple Type F-I? I thought it was a Ghost Hand for some reason.




The brand name is: Ghose Hand,

It is the Chinese name: 鬼手指间舞，紫底

鬼手 = Ghost Hand
指间舞 = dance beyond your finger
紫底 = purple


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Dec 29, 2009)

Yes said:


> Very, very good list!
> It is hard to find the right products in popbuying by browsing the pages.
> 
> I want that penguin 2x2 and rubiks domino so badly!



penguin 2x2 We will update soon

rubiks domino ,do you have any links about this item? I need to print the picture to show my supplier.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 29, 2009)

PopBuyingJack said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > Very, very good list!
> ...



what do you mean by update penguin 2x2?

I just ordered one, and one LanLan 2x2 und a 2x3x3


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Dec 29, 2009)

PopBuyingJack said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > Very, very good list!
> ...



Popbuying, you should sort by puzzle, and then inside the puzzle, by brand.
Here's a link for the Rubik's domino.. 
|
V
http://www.twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=15182&start=0


----------



## retr0 (Dec 29, 2009)

^That's a 1x2x3 link..


----------



## Muesli (Dec 29, 2009)

SaberSlash49 said:


> PopBuyingJack said:
> 
> 
> > Yes said:
> ...


That's not a rubik's domino.

This is a domino


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Dec 29, 2009)

Oh...
Also, @ retro from earlier post - Really? Some people said x are F-II and y are Ghost Hand and now I'm confused.. Could you clarify which are which and what they are?


----------



## powershotman (Dec 29, 2009)

PopBuyingJack said:


> lilkdub503 said:
> 
> 
> > Wait, this is a purple Type F-I? I thought it was a Ghost Hand for some reason.
> ...


hi jack
may i know what brand is this cube
http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.24879


----------



## retr0 (Dec 29, 2009)

SaberSlash49 said:


> Oh...
> Also, @ retro from earlier post - Really? Some people said x are F-II and y are Ghost Hand and now I'm confused.. Could you clarify which are which and what they are?




You've linked to a Ghost Hand cube but labelled it as Type F.
You've linked to a Sheng Un cube but labelled it as Type F-II.

I just don't think that's right. I'd need confirmation from others though.


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Dec 29, 2009)

Oh, okay. I re-labeled the Type F and put it as Ghost Hand, and I'll change F-II to Sheng-En. Doesn't Sheng En make F-II cubes though? I thought that was the only puzzle/cube they made. I've seen IAmWEB's F-II and it looks JUST like the ones in the Sheng En links.


----------



## Hays (Dec 29, 2009)

The F-II I have looks just like the one's in the picture, with the Sheng En sticker and everything.


----------



## James Ludlow (Dec 29, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> That's not a rubik's domino.
> 
> This is a domino



One of which sits in my drawer relatively unused because I'm scared to break it like the one previous, which also sits in my drawer, at the back and out of site.

One question about these 2x2x3s. Do they have cores like a 3x3x3 or do they have "grooves", like my Domino has?


----------



## Zarxrax (Dec 29, 2009)

PopBuyingJack said:


> This is Jack from Popbuying
> 
> Recently we want to create a new catalog for magic cubes.
> 
> ...



While it's good to sort by puzzle type, like others said, I think you should also make sure to put the brand name in the product title, or in the description.


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 29, 2009)

powershotman said:


> PopBuyingJack said:
> 
> 
> > lilkdub503 said:
> ...



I believe that is a DianSheng.


----------



## SlapShot (Dec 30, 2009)

Jack, thanks for stocking the F-II (sheng en)

In 2 days I get paid, and I worked some overtime. I am going to place a 
large order.


----------



## LewisJ (Dec 30, 2009)

Definitely sort by puzzle type not brand. Getting rid of the mystery names and giving the more wellknown names for each puzzle will help a lot.


----------



## Thomas09 (Dec 30, 2009)

Are you sure that the V- Cubes are the real ones? I want to get a V- 5 and other products with my order and I don't want to be ripped off.


----------



## richardzhang (Dec 30, 2009)

Thomas09 said:


> Are you sure that the V- Cubes are the real ones? I want to get a V- 5 and other products with my order and I don't want to be ripped off.


Make sure it says authentic next to the name and when you buy one could you get me a lanlan 2x2 and a balck mf8 megaminx, ill pay you at a meetup.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Dec 30, 2009)

crap...I didn't include the F II in my order >_> gahhhhhh.
mebbe next time.

nvm, i don't play 3x3 =P only 2x2 and 4x4 LOL


----------



## bwatkins (Dec 30, 2009)

WOW 

I planned on going to c4y and getting these for $75 with shipping:
OLD TYPE A II
PINK TYPE C (for girlfriend)
TYPE F II
C4Y 3X3X4
TYPE D 
D.S MINI

but thanks to your collection of links I'm now going to POPBUYING and getting these for $79:

OLD TYPE A II
PINK TYPE C (for girlfriend)
TYPE F II
C4Y 3X3X4
MINATURE TYPE A
NEW TYPE A III
TYPE D II
QJ PYRAMINX
MF8 MEGAMINX
GHOST HAND WHITE

wow awesome job! Thanks, btw i love the avatar!


----------



## Zarxrax (Dec 31, 2009)

It would be great if Popbuying could sell the type C-II 3x3x3 cube.


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Dec 31, 2009)

Yeah, C-IIs pwn. 

@bwatkin - I _still_ like your avatar better. 

I plan on ordering quite soon..

MF8 Square-1
Tiled QJ 4x4 (maybe mini QJ instead)
LanLan 2x2
MF8 Megaminx

Believe it or not, that costs about $30. I might get a Black old A-II if I can get the money.


----------



## kprox1994 (Dec 31, 2009)

Zarxrax said:


> It would be great if Popbuying could sell the type C-II 3x3x3 cube.



You can request it.


----------



## dannyz0r (Dec 31, 2009)

kprox1994 said:


> Zarxrax said:
> 
> 
> > It would be great if Popbuying could sell the type C-II 3x3x3 cube.
> ...



F-II and C-II were requested together. Now we just wait for C-II


----------



## ElderKingpin (Dec 31, 2009)

why dont people just buy from C4U is popbuying better or something?


----------



## Jai (Dec 31, 2009)

Popbuying offers free worldwide shipping, unlike C4Y.


----------



## powershotman (Dec 31, 2009)

bwatkins said:


> WOW
> 
> I planned on going to c4y and getting these for $75 with shipping:
> OLD TYPE A II
> ...


so,
popbuying for the win?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 31, 2009)

Jai said:


> Popbuying offers free worldwide shipping, unlike C4Y.



plus much lower prices and better customer services.


----------



## ElderKingpin (Dec 31, 2009)

i still prefer C4U, because popbuying is still a "knock-off" just pay shipping. sheesh, what do you think they had to do to reduce prices? you can just slash prices like that without doing something else.


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 31, 2009)

Hmm? Is PopBuying expensive?


----------



## ElderKingpin (Dec 31, 2009)

yes. hmm.. ill buy from C4U.


----------



## richardzhang (Dec 31, 2009)

Could someone five me a link to the type F II i cant find it. EDIT: i found it!


----------



## ElderKingpin (Dec 31, 2009)

its at C4U. xD


----------



## Jai (Dec 31, 2009)

richardzhang said:


> Could someone five me a link to the type F II i cant find it.


White F-II and Black F-II.


----------



## joey (Dec 31, 2009)

Popbuying is NOT expensive AND it has free shipping.


----------



## aronpm (Dec 31, 2009)

ElderKingpin said:


> i still prefer C4U, because popbuying is still a "knock-off" just pay shipping. sheesh, what do you think they had to do to reduce prices? you can just slash prices like that without doing something else.



:fp

Your posts makes very little sense. This is due to bad wording and spelling. Are you accusing Popbuying of selling knockoffs? We know Popbuying sells knockoffs, but it seems that you're saying EVERYTHING they sell is a knockoff of what is on C4Y. 

So you're going to buy from C4Y because Popbuying is expensive? Whoever taught you maths must be incredibly stupid. Not only are the items cheaper on Popbuying, you get free shipping. C4Y's shipping is what's expensive, not Popbuying.


----------



## Jai (Dec 31, 2009)

ElderKingpin said:


> what do you think they had to do to reduce prices? you can just slash prices like that without doing something else.


All they do is buy and ship in large volumes, and they don't mark up their prices that much. There's nothing sneaky going on behind the scenes. C4Y just marks up the price of their products more.


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 31, 2009)

ElderKingpin said:


> i still prefer C4U, because popbuying is still a "knock-off" just pay shipping. sheesh, what do you think they had to do to reduce prices? you can just slash prices like that without doing something else.



C4Y Sells their share of KO's. 
Almost every cube shop sells their share of KO's 
DON'T FLAME!! LOL I SAID ALMOST!

Anyway,

POPBUYING FTW FTW FTW FTW FTW [email protected]^%#@5rw

Anyway Again, 

Thanks so much for posting this.  
I've been wanting to order from then for a long time, 
they just don't clarify their products very well.

SO HELPFUL! 
STICKY


----------



## ElderKingpin (Dec 31, 2009)

a


aronpm said:


> ElderKingpin said:
> 
> 
> > i still prefer C4U, because popbuying is still a "knock-off" just pay shipping for C4U. sheesh, what do you suppose Popbuying had to do to reduce the prices of their products, i think that it isnt worth paying less for something that could be of less quality, if that makes any sense
> ...



I just noticed my amount of misspellings (woops sorry :fp) i edited the quote inside the quote x_X

ofc. its peoples opinion too x_X probably shouldve said that first.
Wouldve prevented excessive :fping


----------



## dannyz0r (Dec 31, 2009)

@elder
Almost every post that i've seen from you today included a :fp


----------



## SlapShot (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks to the boss for the overtime. I just placed a 46 dollar order with PopBuying. 

Someone in an earlier post needs to re-do their math. Friend, I have a family. I want to buy new puzzles, but I gotta save money in the process.


----------



## James Ludlow (Dec 31, 2009)

This must be some super duper paratrooper 4x4!. $118.05!!!


----------



## Muesli (Dec 31, 2009)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> This must be some super duper paratrooper 4x4!. $118.05!!!


Woah. I'm impressed.


----------



## James Ludlow (Dec 31, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> jamesdeanludlow said:
> 
> 
> > This must be some super duper paratrooper 4x4!. $118.05!!!
> ...



Its clearly been confused with another item. Someone will get an absolute bargain on the item that is supposed to be this price. Assuming the prices have been swapped. The white one is only $6.48.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 31, 2009)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > jamesdeanludlow said:
> ...


Lol I bet that some person looking for that $118 item is quite chuffed.


----------



## powershotman (Dec 31, 2009)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> This must be some super duper paratrooper 4x4!. $118.05!!!


omg,does the core made by gold 
why is this 4x4x4 so ex:confused:

edit,i saw james post ...


----------



## TemurAmir (Dec 31, 2009)

The 3x3 with feet is made by Yong Jun


----------



## retr0 (Dec 31, 2009)

Why is this not stickied yet? lol.


----------



## pjk (Dec 31, 2009)

Expect Popbuying to create a product list similar to this in the current stickied thread. Popbuying will update it with their latest products and deals, and will also any questions you may have there.


----------



## GermanCube (Dec 31, 2009)

Nice!

I would have needed this before my order .


----------



## Zarxrax (Dec 31, 2009)

They have 2 different pyraminxes:
http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.22356
http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.22357

Does anyone know which one is better?


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 31, 2009)

Zarxrax said:


> They have 2 different pyraminxes:
> http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.22356
> http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.22357
> 
> Does anyone know which one is better?



I just recieved the second one today and it high quality, although it is slow. It should be better with a lube and breaking-in. They are both QJ FYI.


----------



## tkcube1 (Dec 31, 2009)

How long does shipping from popbuying take to go to the east cost if you got the free shipping?


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 31, 2009)

tkcube1 said:


> How long does shipping from popbuying take to go to the east cost if you got the free shipping?



My order to Chicago took 2 weeks.


----------



## tkcube1 (Dec 31, 2009)

iSpinz said:


> tkcube1 said:
> 
> 
> > How long does shipping from popbuying take to go to the east cost if you got the free shipping?
> ...



GAHHH!!!!! I cant wait that long. I want my lan lan and ghost hand.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Dec 31, 2009)

Oops. I posted this in the wrong thread.


----------



## Zubon (Jan 1, 2010)

Yay, finally the 52mm type A cubes!
I have a feeling this will be the perfect size for me.


http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.27211

By the way, what brand is "DX"?


----------



## kar0209 (Jan 1, 2010)

www.popbuying.com/search.pb/categry.0~keyword.Intelligence test cube
Scroll down a little bit more than half the page, and under the sold out Gigaminx there are Dx 5x5s, 4x4s and 2x2s.
From the logo they have I would guess it`s an Eastsheen.


----------



## kprox1994 (Jan 1, 2010)

kar0209 said:


> www.popbuying.com/search.pb/categry.0~keyword.Intelligence test cube
> Scroll down a little bit more than half the page, and under the sold out Gigaminx there are Dx 5x5s, 4x4s and 2x2s.
> From the logo they have I would guess it`s an Eastsheen.



I think mean these ones
http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.27210
http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.27209
Also, there have been quite a few title changes on popbuying.
XWH I think is Maru, but some things that say XWH don't seem to be Maru. 
And it looks like some of the DX's are Eastsheen.
The type C's have been changed to GB.
Their are also the acronyms LWB, CYH, and XM.
Another thing, this pyraminx http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.22357
says and has said that it is a QJ, but now in the title it says it's a LL=Lan Lan. Can anyone clairify? I ordered one of these but it won't be here until next week.


----------



## lilkdub503 (Jan 1, 2010)

Aww, man, they used to have two Master Magic's available, one for ~$5.32 (I believe). Now I can only see the $8.99 one here.


----------



## Zubon (Jan 1, 2010)

Here are all the brands on popbuying:

RBK
LL
YJ
QJ
DX
MF8
MHZ
XWH
SE
ME
CYH
GB
GJ
CT
GS
LWB
EC
LA
ZT
SS
WC
XM
YX
ZS
HLS
HS
JY
DN
DS
FW
SM
DY

I know many of them buy I think the others are just the first letters of the romanized Chinese characters of small unknown puzzle manufacturers.


----------



## James Ludlow (Jan 1, 2010)

lilkdub503 said:


> Aww, man, they used to have two Master Magic's available, one for ~$5.32 (I believe). Now I can only see the $8.99 one here.



Just clicke the mental games/toys button at top of homepage, and the $5.32 is on first search results page.


----------



## martijn_cube (Jan 1, 2010)

Will the variations of the 6x6 also be available on popbuying? You can't order normally on dealperfect anymore. I want to buy the pillowed 6x6.


----------



## yeee707 (Jan 1, 2010)

This is an excellent list, I put a lot into my cart but it got deleted when I closed the browser, but now I can get them back again easily! However, the links with www. seem to put my items into a different cart than the ones without www.


----------



## HALLU (Jan 2, 2010)

Why do I get a timeout? I can't access the popbuying website.. :/


----------



## retr0 (Jan 2, 2010)

I placed an order today.
Mini QJ
Rhombic dodecahedron
master magic
3x3x2
3x3x4
Ghost hand (For my friend).

With this code, it came to approximately £4.33 per product  Thanks!


----------



## Toad (Jan 2, 2010)

I ordered 3 Lanlan 2x2s, 3x3x2, 3x3x4, F-II, Ghost Hand, and the white pyraminx... All together for $40. Love popbuying


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Jan 3, 2010)

Just ordered a Mini Type C after finding Shelley's to be super awesome, and made $2, in addition to my $4.


----------



## Zarxrax (Jan 3, 2010)

They added a YJ 2x2x2. I wonder how it compares with the others. http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.27237


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 3, 2010)

Does pop buying sell clocks?


----------



## Zarxrax (Jan 3, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Does pop buying sell clocks?



The rubiks clock stopped being produced in the 80s. You aren't going to find them anywhere except ebay.


----------



## Musturd (Jan 3, 2010)

Zarxrax said:


> They added a YJ 2x2x2. I wonder how it compares with the others. http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.27237



I don't think it's a V-Cube KO


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 3, 2010)

Quick question: How fast should a $30.89 order ship? (Above average, normal, etc)


----------



## panyan (Jan 3, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> Quick question: How fast should a $30.89 order ship? (Above average, normal, etc)



around 3m/s i think 

i would say above normal, it is quite high order i imaginge for popbuying where the average price of a product is under $10


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 3, 2010)

panyan said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > Quick question: How fast should a $30.89 order ship? (Above average, normal, etc)
> ...



My $80 took 2 weeks.


----------



## tkcube1 (Jan 4, 2010)

Why does the jsk cost like 30 dollars?


----------



## eliner (Jan 4, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> Quick question: How fast should a $30.89 order ship? (Above average, normal, etc)


two weeks


----------



## tkcube1 (Jan 4, 2010)

http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.26823

Is this the Tai Yan? The list says Dayan but it looks the exact same. I was wondering because I wanna get one.


----------



## StratoPulse (Jan 4, 2010)

its the Dayan (company/person) Taiyan (cube)
aka the DY taiyan


----------



## tkcube1 (Jan 4, 2010)

StratoPulse said:


> its the Dayan (company/person) Taiyan (cube)
> aka the DY taiyan



Nice.


----------



## catherine (Jan 4, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> Quick question: How fast should a $30.89 order ship? (Above average, normal, etc)


mine took 2 weeks


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 4, 2010)

Zarxrax said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > Does pop buying sell clocks?
> ...



Though Faz said some company (I forget which, maybe QJ) might be making one.


----------



## jacica1122 (Jan 4, 2010)

guys , do yu know any new list


----------



## lilkdub503 (Jan 4, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> Quick question: How fast should a $30.89 order ship? (Above average, normal, etc)



24 days and counting for me, and I also have a $30.xy order. Apparently it has sat in the processing center for 10 days. Probably due to Christmas.


----------



## LuisaoJR (Jan 4, 2010)

well. i posted my order at nov 24. they collected items for 3 days, and posted at nov 27.
the item was just sent by the plane on dec 16, and till now... its not even in my countr ( brazil )


----------



## bwatkins (Jan 4, 2010)

tkcube1 said:


> Why does the jsk cost like 30 dollars?


actual JSK's are hard to find. All the ones i've seen are expensive like this.


----------



## Edward (Jan 4, 2010)

jacica1122 said:


> guys , do yu know any new list



Umm what? The entire list is one the first page.

Oh, and not to sound like I'm flaming, but PLEASE put a little more effort into grammar and spelling. Though I shouldn't really be talking. I'm still a noob here .


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 5, 2010)

Does anyone know if they sell Type A(I)? 
(Like the original one, not all the wacky ones. The FIRST) 
I want one so bad!


----------



## Toad (Jan 5, 2010)

CitricAcid said:


> Does anyone know if they sell Type A(I)?
> (Like the original one, not all the wacky ones. The FIRST)
> I want one so bad!



http://cubefans.com/3x3x3-diy-cube-a-p-3.html ?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm confused, where's the actual item when you click on the link?


----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 5, 2010)

all the links don't work for me = (


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 5, 2010)

Cool Frog said:


> all the links don't work for me = (



Same here.


----------



## Litz (Jan 6, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Cool Frog said:
> 
> 
> > all the links don't work for me = (
> ...



The site is down apparently so just wait until it's back up and they'll work.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 6, 2010)

Litz said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > Cool Frog said:
> ...



Thats not what I meant...


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Jan 6, 2010)

Then I'm confused if you're saying the links don't work...


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 6, 2010)

SaberSlash49 said:


> Then I'm confused if you're saying the links don't work...



When I click on a link I can't find the item it's supposed to link to, that's what I thought was meant by the post that I quoted.


----------



## keyboarddrummer (Jan 6, 2010)

They did some kind of update before that instead of just having the SKU at the end, its info of some kind and then the SKU. I was on the site before and saw this.


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Jan 6, 2010)

Oh, so now my thread is a complete waste. Great.


----------



## Edward (Jan 6, 2010)

SaberSlash49 said:


> Oh, so now my thread is a complete waste. Great.



Just wait for Popbuying to go back up, and update the links.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 6, 2010)

SaberSlash49 said:


> Oh, so now my thread is a complete waste. Great.



No, you just need to completely redo it!


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Jan 6, 2010)

But why update it if Popbuying Jack has his new thread coming? Waste of time imo.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 6, 2010)

SaberSlash49 said:


> But why update it if Popbuying Jack has his new thread coming? Waste of time imo.



Threads can be merged.


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Jan 6, 2010)

True.. Do you know why popbuying is down?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 6, 2010)

It says the server crashed.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Jan 6, 2010)

Actually PopBuyingJack already made that thread.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Jan 6, 2010)

Why is SE listed as a brand but no SE cubes are listed? I just found 2 on popbuying.


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Jan 6, 2010)

SE is Sheng-En, who makes F-II.


----------



## catherine (Jan 8, 2010)

Ashmnafa said:


> Actually PopBuyingJack already made that thread.



yes, jack made that thread.


----------



## darthyody (Jan 8, 2010)

DianSheng cubes are up on popbuying.com now. 
Black 60mm NIB
White 45mm
White 57mm NIB
White 56mm
and also another black mini maru
and KO Rubik's Earth
and a bunch of sticker sets for $2.99.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 8, 2010)

darthyody said:


> and also another black mini maru


Another? Is it not the only one? I thought there had been one before, too, but couldn't find one.


----------



## LuisaoJR (Jan 8, 2010)

does anybody now, if they have mini QJ 3x3?


----------



## darthyody (Jan 9, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> darthyody said:
> 
> 
> > and also another black mini maru
> ...


I guess you're right. I just looked them up and found white, clear, and dark blue and no black one except for the one I linked to.


----------

